Ask HN: A distributed x86_64 emulator atop Erlang/OTP/Elixir. Feasible? - josh-wrale
======
lectrick
Computations can't be just "parallelized" in any automatic fashion. The code
has to be written in such a way that it understands it's running concurrently.
So splitting up an emulation of a single machine into multiple execution units
isn't really feasible. It could SORT of work if the execution was split up by
process, but then you'd run into the fact that Erlang isn't very fast at math.

~~~
josh-wrale
Makes sense. I was thinking the emulation could have a single virtual core to
enforce the non-parallelism within a process. Beneath the emulation, I was
hoping to field out processes. However, I see that's not feasible. Thanks for
your help!

------
detaro
"distributed"?

~~~
josh-wrale
Many physical machines, one emulated machine.

~~~
detaro
Possible, but I don't think it would be useful, since there would be to much
synchronization overhead that would interrupt execution way to often.

~~~
josh-wrale
Cool. Thanks!

